# Swine Flu Jab



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

I have had a Letter from the doctors asking me to go for a swine flu jab but I'm not sure what to do.
Has any one had the jab and suffered from any side effects.

Loueen


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Done last Saturday, sore arm for a couple of days thats it. :lol: 

tony


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Loads of people in the Lab where I work have had it with no real problems apart from a sore arm for a couple of days. Out of the 14/15 people I know who have had it only 1 had aches, pains and felt a bit off colour after having it and that only lasted overnight and could be coincidental.
I am having mine tomorrow.


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you for that.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I had mine on Monday and, apart from the sore arm, no problems. I am diabetic and best protected - no second thoughts.

Colin


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Had one Tuesday, arm is sore to the touch or when laying on it other than that fine.


----------



## hero (Oct 31, 2009)

*swine flu jab*

Lucky you can have swine flu jab,first day today i felt ok,knock me for six,was so ill,tablets they gave were good,fighting back fit now,ready for nexts week 5 days away..cheers Matt 8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My 96 year old father-in-law had it last week and he was fine- not even a sore arm. They did swine flu and seasonal flu at the same time ( different arms) so they must be convinced it is safe.

Re the sore arm: I had my standard flu jab at Tesco a month ago and had to sit next to their freezers for 20 minutes beforehand. I was so cold that- as the pharmacist remarked- the hole didn't even bleed. I didn't have a sore arm either and wonder if there is a connection.

G


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

AuntieSandra and I had ours done last Thursday after a call from the doctor's surgery. No problems but...

*WARNING!* Decide which arm you sleep on mostly and have the jab in the other one! :roll: Because I'm right-handed, I went for my left upper arm. But it was not easy to get comfy for sleeping for the next few nights. As has been said, the discomfort lasts for 2 - 3 days.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Your lucky. My practice has 1368 high risk patients with only 500 vaccines. In contrast the practice in the next village has less eligible patients and more vaccine. 

I would have the injection without hesitation.


----------



## 129723 (Nov 24, 2009)

I felt slightly under the weather for 12 hours, and a sore arm, but not eough to stop me carrying on as normal.......far better than flu!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for this topic as I have waited to see how people got on with it before deciding :lol:


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

My 91 year old Mum had hers last week, just a sore arm for a day. I will be having mine on Saturday.

Lynne


----------



## LoueenCo (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies I now will have the jab.

Loueen


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I got an invitation for an injection - saying I had a compromised immune system. Except I wasn't aware I had, and haven't seen a doctor for 2 years!

Rang up to ask what they knew I didn't, and they agreed it was in error - now waiting my proper turn!


----------



## Mike63 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi...i'm 70, just hoping I get the jab before I get swine flu...fingers crossed.
.....Mike


----------



## jam35007 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hubby had his on Monday along with normal Flu jab, a sore arm and very slight flu symtoms for 2 days. I have too been offered it as he has a compromised immune system, those who live with them can also have the jab. I will be having it as cant afford to be ill for weeks as 4 children etc...

KR's

Sara


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Had mine last saturday had slight ache for a couple of days but felt fine 
OINK OINK


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Had mine last week, No side effects except for slightly aching muscle in arm where injected.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I won't be having it!

I had a flu jab four years ago, as I'd had some type of stroke earlier , the result was I was very ill for three months and on top of that I could no longer drink red wine, how cruel is that?
Besides this flu doesn't seem as bad as the "normal" flu that we usually get this time of year but the pharmaceutical companies are sure making a bundle.
Gary


----------

